# Salary for unix admin?



## Gedas (May 2, 2013)

Hello all,

This is my first post, hopefully it doesnt go wrong 

I am planning on moving to Singapore for a few years and I was just curious what salary I could expect, because in job ads there is rarely salary stated.

I would go for unix admin or unix 2nd line, preferabely in a big company.

I have been working for 4 year in one of the biggest banks in the world as a unix admin. I also have experience with windows servers, storage and database.

Hopefully someone can aproximatelly suggest what salarry i could expect 

Cheres!


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Banking IT Associate 65-90k SGD, AVP 90-140K , figures are fluid, depends on how much they need your skill and if you have powers to persuade them that you are better than everyone else and your worth top price.....Its all a game, right......, your negotiation power far higher if your already in country too , are you planning on moving with your current bank or start fresh , if your currently with a top tier bank then they have a presence in Singapore, best to look for a transfer , wont be expat , sure to be local but with some of the expat benefits...., well that's how it was/is for me.


----------

